

Ask HN: Tips for Building Customer Survey Forms? - alanthonyc

I'm planning on going out into the wild this weekend to hunt down some of my future customers and find out how likely it would be that they would sign up for my service.  They'll be congregating in parks and other recreation zones, so I'll be bringing bottles of water which I will be offering in exchange for their time filling out a form.<p>Does anyone have tips for how I should approach this project?  How about the types or number of questions I should ask?  Currently, my plan is to open up (the form) with general domain related questions (games, recreation and sports in this case).  I'll follow that up with internet related ones ("Are you on Facebook?", etc.).  Then I'll close by trying to get their email address.<p>I just got a copy of Steve Blanks's book in the mail.  I plan on cracking that open tonight and studying up.<p>Thanks!
======
coryl
Quantifiable data is the best, so where applicable, make your answer choices a
scale of 1 to 5 (ie. Very bad to Very good, unlikely to likely, never vs all
the time)

~~~
spokey
For what it is worth, the biggest class of these is known as the Likert Scale
(Strongly Agree, Agree, Neither Agree Nor Disagree, Disagree, Strongly
Disagree). There's a slew of research on how to apply and interpret these if
you google that term.

------
alanthonyc
Thank you.

I was afraid my question was going to disappear.

The Likert scale sounds like a good place to start studying.

